# What to do if your magazine goes missing....



## irishham97 (Nov 14, 2015)

I carry an EAA Witness 9mm. I have a fabric/velcro, generic holster (something I'm working on changing now), and I noticed that sometimes the magazine comes loose. I realized that the holster must be allowing the release to be pressed while I'm carrying, sitting, riding, etc. 

A friend asked me what I would do if it came out while in public, and I didn't notice it. That stumped me...what do you do if you realize that the magazine of your gun is missing and you may have dropped it in public somewhere? My assumption would be to contact the police to let them know a clip is missing, but then what? Thankfully, it is not something I've really heard of, but can serve as a "what-if" situation.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

Go to CHEAPER THEN DIRT and get another magazine. You can also try MidwayUSA.com.


----------



## irishham97 (Nov 14, 2015)

So you wouldn't worry about the lost magazine?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

I wouldn't carry in a holster that releases the magazine. A holster won't leave my house till I'm confident of it's carry and function in as great a variety of "tests" as I can put it through.

But to answer your question, throw the holster away and grab another mag outta the safe. 
Call the police and tell them what? - "Hey, I was irresponsible in my carry and lost a loaded mag" - let us know how that works out.


----------



## Steven (Mar 2, 2012)

You probably have no chance of finding the lost magazine so I wouldn't bother with it. It's not a gun and can only be used in the proper weapon so it's useless to anyone that finds it.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

I'd slap myself upside the head for carrying a gun/holster combination that I knew was prone to allowing the negligent discharge of the magazine.
My favorite local shop sells AlienGear holsters for $25...


----------

